# Bushland Country Kidding Thread, Venus, Nora, Annie,



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

These are my first two does to kid...
Melody was bred on the 15.01.10-due 14.06.10
Butternut was bred on the 21.01.10-due 20.06.10

Melody

Butternut.....she was being very pig-headed :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melody*

oh they are due around the time my Mocha is.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melody*

Fun, fun-I don't know why, but as I said before, I really like Butternut. Of course, it will be fun watching _both_ progress along in their pregnancies. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melody*

Seems like a long wait....hope you have some hair left... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

Melody kidded tonight at about 8:30pm,
1 buck & 1 Doe, both seem to be fine, *by torchlight* have a better examination tomorrow lol
so all is well,
and as usual Snow my maremma thought that the doe would hurt them, & that she had to protect them from mama...............? silly dog lol, so had to separate them,
more tomorrow


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

Awww congrats! Our does first possible due date is today too! But we don't have an exact date bred, just first possible date..haha...
Can't wait to hear about it and see some pics!

BTW, if it helps, I don't have electric in our mini barn, so either I have to run an extention cord out with a utility light <the kind that has the clip so you can clip it on to something>, or....a flashlight...LOL


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

:stars: congratulations!! And just a few more days for Butternut! I'm looking forward to pictures, too.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

butternut kidded, a few days later , 1 huge doe, all is well,
sorry it's been ages since i posted on here I have been away, I hadn't ever seen her till today, she's about 6 weeks old,
photos shortly


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

Melody's Kids, Born 14-6-2010
these were taken soon after they born, I am going to try to get some new ones soon onder:

Female

Both


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

Butternut's Kid (Doe) newborn....
Born ......


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

Aww Cutie. I love Melody's doeling!  I don't think I have ever seen a nubian with those kind of markings before.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

Congratulations!! Now those are some colorful kids!!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

Absolutely LOVE the colors you got!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

hey shirelle I didnt see this till now ... WOW you got some nice kids from those does. they should be a great start for your little stud herd.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

I agree they are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

thanks


----------



## goat mama (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 2010...Butternut & Melod*

:whatgoat: 
Hi, I have nigerian goats, that are about 152 pregnant. I am wondering when I should start to get worried? All seem happy, just seem a little awkward, so they lay down more. Everyone is eating alfalfa freely (no grain) None seem hungry. I have not seen definate strings just hints of mucus. Udders are filling, but not bulging like I see in pictures posted on the web. How long can they go before It is a problem. (can all the goats be having problems?) onder:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Bushland Country Kidding Thread 10 Venus, Nora, Annie*

Thanks for your comments/compliments everyone

Next up are,
Due 09/09/10 :hi5: 
Venus "Pure Sanaan" by Pure Sannan both reg,
Annie Sannan x Anglo Nubian by need to look that up,
Nora Anglo Nubian by Anglo Nubian both reg

photos coming shortly


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow not very long to go! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Annie kidded 1 male 
large white with huge Nubian ears 
photos when i take them


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

congratulations!!! :clap:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Venus kidded 1 buck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy another buck year for you it seems.

congrats on the kiddings


----------

